# vpn



## laempisch (7. März 2003)

Hallo zusammen. 

ich habe einen SMC7004ABR Router. Ich möchte eine VPN Verbindung an einem der Clients herstellen. Leider bekomme ich einen Fehler bei der herstellung der Verbindung. 
(Remote peer is no longer responding) 
Ich verwende IPSec als Protokoll. Ohne Router funktioniert die Verbindung. Muss ich das Protokoll irgendwo freischalten??? 

Bitte helft mir. 

Vielen Dank 
Daniel


----------



## Daniel Wittberger (5. Mai 2003)

Frage:

Möchtest du mit dem Router eine VPN-Verbindung herstellen. Sodass der Router das VPN herstellt oder von deinem PC der hinter dem Router steht. Oder willst du von extern an deinen PC?

Gr33ts
Stauffenberg


----------

